# boarding in NH



## Jojo (Oct 26, 2007)

How far are you willing to go?


----------



## luvmystandardbred27 (Oct 24, 2007)

anywhere in reasonable driving distance to Nashua/Merrimack/Bedford area


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

what is your price range?


----------



## luvmystandardbred27 (Oct 24, 2007)

well I would probably br willing to pay up to $500, and then maybe work/clean stalls to bring down that price. I could maybe do a full board, but do my horse's stall sometimes and help out with feedings/groom the other horses at the farm. Anything that can be done to lower the board.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

ok i found one, ( i spent my summers in kennebunk maine) so i'm trying to remember how far it is but if i remember correctley amhurst is only a few miles away from bedford and here's a nice barn http://www.meanwhilefarm.com/boarding.html , i checked out there website and it gave it a being full but that was last stated in the summer, there is one other frm but it's not listing any thing on it...go to www.newhorse.com you might have better luck


----------



## luvmystandardbred27 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks so much for your help everybody! If there is any other boarding stables or lesson facilities please let me know!


----------



## morgan735 (Nov 16, 2007)

we are accepting boarding and training horses now at Burkland Farm. 978-948-7713 (Rowley ma) [email protected]


----------



## morgan735 (Nov 16, 2007)

we are accepting boarding and training horses now at Burkland Farm. 978-948-7713 (Rowley ma) [email protected]


----------

